# Vs like their owners?



## Hbomb (Jan 24, 2012)

You know the saying 'dogs are like their owners,...
Hercules is like my husband, for the following reasons...

He will happily lie in bed till 12 30 if allowed to do so. 
He whines when he doesn't feel he's getting enough attention. 
He takes up 90 percent of the space in the bed, and steals the covers too!
He is a notoriously picky eater.
He has an impressive patchy, orange beard, and so is affectionately nicknamed 'toilet brush.'

I was wondering if you guys shared any common features with your vs!!


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Love those similarities (esp the whining one & toilet brush, lol)!! 

Denali is like me in these ways:
She loves to hike and run free (though never out of my sight!).
While near water, she likes to get her feet wet, but not her fur (in my case, hair) ;-)
She is very stubborn (shares this also with my fiance).
She loves to sleep! 
She loves the sun & heat
She loves to cuddle.
She is a drama queen 


Similarities with my fiance:
So stubborn!!
She will eat anything.
She prefers to be outside.
She is a social butterfly.
She is a drama queen!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I've got bushy eyebrows and big paws for my size,,,a bit like Ruby then


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Great topic!

Flynn is like my husband in that:
- he's moody
- he's needy
- he's incredibly loving
- he doesn't warm up to everyone but once you're on his good side he'll love you forever
- he's handsome
- he's serious 
- he's loud when he wants to make a point 

Luna is like me in that: 
-she's a little sister and is used to letting big brother be the boss
-she pretty much likes everyone and is very social
-she's independent 
-she can be a cry-baby sometimes 
-she's almost always in a good mood 
-she adored my husband


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

The biggest way that Jasper's like me is that he likes to sleep in! If I could teach him how to hit the snooze button, I think he'd be a happy camper. He routinely gives me some side-eye whenever we have to get up earlier than normal.

And _obviously_ he's like me because he's an incredibly attractive individual. That goes for everyone, right? ;D


----------



## AKGInspiration (Aug 23, 2012)

Oh dear where to start...

Luna is like me:
She is INDEPENDENT
She is a thinker
She is an observer
She is serious (though not job orriented past a point. gotta be a gain in it for her...)
She doesn't let her guard down easily (with dogs)
She is Bossy
She is an outdoors lover
She loves the water
She loves to cuddle
She is stubborn
She is strong/tuffer than she looks
She tends to hold grudges for a while (never forgets)
She prefers boys to girls

(totally not trying to sound conceited with some of those, just the truth.. and probably explains a lot of the friction her and I have lol)

She is not like my husband much at all... which is why he owns a lab lol. They couldn't be more perfect for eachother


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been told many a time that I look like my dogs. its a compliment as they're of course referring to shades of hair while being long and lean.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

I'd say Riley is 1/2 like me & 1/2 like my hubby. 

Do we look alike?


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Sam sometimes reads our emotions.. I noticed he is getting better at guessing and acts in surprising ways.

The other day, while cooking, the smoke alarm came on. We opened the front door to let air in and also took the dog outside. Sam knew someone was left inside and kept howling and wanting to go back in the house... He went upstairs, to find the cat. I know this because he lay next to the cat and kept howling until we rescued them both. All lasted less than 3 minutes but seemed much longer. I think he would have done the same if one of us was left inside.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Aw Datacan, that is a sweet story!

You just reminded me of a similar story. Last night, my husband was changing the batteries in the smoke alarm and it was beeping. Flynn hates that noise and it makes him very anxious. He was trembling so my husband held him on the sofa. Then Luna, went over and climbed up on top of Flynn and started licking his head, presumably in an attempt to try to sooth him. (He's 7 and she's 1 and normally he would not tolerate her climbing on him but in this case it was totally received). 

They definitely read our emotions as well as the emotions of the other pets in the house.


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

I'd say Otto is most like me (and my bf and family completely agrees)

- he whines when he doesn't get his way
- he gets startled and over reacts to loud /strange noises 
- he is athletic
- if he doesn't get enough exercise he is out of whack!
- he doesn't like to be told what to do
- he has a small attention span
- he has beau coup energy to run and play
- he antagonizes 
- he's fun-loving
- he loves yogurt and peanut butter swirled together
- I love having company in the bathroom and he loves being in there with me!
- he's goofy 
- we both can't get enough attention from my honey! 

Oddly enough I've been told we look alike! Ha!


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ottomama, you're much prettier than Otto (but he is a good looking dog)


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Haha thank you flynnandlunasmom .. Even more strange is both times I've taken it as a compliment and Otto-matically replied Thanks! 

(the "ottomatic" is not my original idea - Jeff always says "Ottomatic! we're going to make you Otto-matic!". I love it!! I think I laugh everytime!!)


----------

